# Crypto - wait or trade?



## PotatoSalad4711 (Aug 20, 2021)

I have a relatively small amount (under 1,000 USD) invested in various crypto. I am curious if I should sit on these investments, for, say, a year? Or is it better to trade aggressively?

Right now I’m diversified. And I am up by a bit today. But I don’t feel I should sell/trade. Maybe I should play around?


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Aug 20, 2021)

Crypto what? Doge? Ethereum? Bitcoin?


----------



## PotatoSalad4711 (Aug 20, 2021)

Drkinferno72 said:


> Crypto what? Doge? Ethereum? Bitcoin?


BTC, FET, XLM, POLY, ATOM (those are the ones I’m watching). Also, CLV, COMP, GRT, AMP as extras.


----------



## Euler's identity (Aug 20, 2021)

Convert your shite into Bitcoin then hodl.


----------



## Justtocheck (Aug 20, 2021)

PotatoSalad4711 said:


> BTC, FET, XLM, POLY, ATOM (those are the ones I’m watching). Also, CLV, COMP, GRT, AMP as extras.


Diversification works when the losses of one investing don't affect the other. For example, If I invest in an oil drilling company, a refinery company and a fuel distribution company, am I diversified? The answer is no, because a drop in oil prices will fuck me up in all fronts.

Same with your coins. And in your case, you are getting the worst of both worlds. If there's one big winning on a coin you get peanuts, but if something major happens that affects the whole industry you'll get fucked. IMO stable coins are a myth. If you want to make profit from a 1k (lol, poorfag) then either hold BTC and hope for the best, or sell your shit and invest more aggresively in one of the shit ones you think that'll go up. Always remember to flip shitcoins quickly. Don't get wiped by a rug pull.


----------



## I'd abeeb bear (Aug 20, 2021)

Pick something you can actually trust, and hold.  The people that successfully guess which meme or shitcoin is going to moon are few and far between, and those that continue to win are fewer.  It's basically gambling if you don't actually pick a trustworthy coin and stick with it.  Every year since I got into it, things have cemented just a bit more.  There's going to be a massive thinning in the coming years, but no one knows just how long the timespan will be.  For now, the market is somewhat random; great projects can go ignored for years, then suddenly explode, only to fall when BTC falls, having to start all over.  

I don't talk to many people about it anymore, because it's all a risk, but if you're going to be in it, you should be looking at 5-10 years, not trying to penny and dime day trade, because you will have losses that way.  Trusting anything you see online about crypto in regards to making a quick buck, or a 10x, or anything stupid like that is just people trying to artificially create a moon.  Truth be told, no one knows what's going to happen with any coin, best we can do is an educated guess.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Aug 20, 2021)

Always wait. Unless you absolutely have to sell to avoid being on the street sucking dicks. Then maybe consider selling.


----------



## Adolf Hitler (Aug 20, 2021)

Hold Bitcoin, diversify with gold and an index fund like S&P 500. Maybe get some Monero if you like illicit substances.


----------



## Uncle June (Aug 20, 2021)

Adolf Hitler said:


> Hold Bitcoin, diversify with gold and an index fund like S&P 500. Maybe get some Monero if you like illicit substances.



I've got a ton of silver but not much gold at all. Need to get on that.


----------



## Adolf Hitler (Aug 20, 2021)

Uncle June said:


> I've got a ton of silver but not much gold at all. Need to get on that.


I don't know about you, but where I am in Europe we have VAT on silver because it is supposedly an industrial good. If you don't have to pay a fifth of the silver price to the state it's a much better option and you should probably think about handling a certain ratio for your precious metals. Any normie that tells you we do things better in Europe is an idiot.


----------



## shameful existence (Aug 20, 2021)

If you want to get bored with it enough to hodl without feeling tempted, converting all to BTC and sitting on it is a good advice.
If you want to learn, turn the BTC you have into ADA or something and stay tuned.


----------



## Liber Pater (Aug 20, 2021)

If you have a small investment, you should be investing more aggressively if you want decent returns. Consider lending some of your coins and tokens while you wait for them to further appreciate.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Aug 20, 2021)

Don’t bother with holding crypto, especially “stable” coins like BTC. If you’re looking to flip a profit in crypto, you have a better chance writing down a bunch of small cap shut coins on little scraps of paper, pinning them to a dart board and seeing which one you land on.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Aug 21, 2021)

Buy high, sell low.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Aug 21, 2021)

Crypto is an exit scam or an avenue to buy illegal drugs. Investing in it with the current state is not sound advice and anyone telling you different has something to sell you


----------



## Starscreams Cape (Aug 21, 2021)

DaddyDickDown said:


> Crypto is an exit scam or an avenue to buy illegal drugs. Investing in it with the current state is not sound advice and anyone telling you different has something to sell you


Don't listen to this fag. 

Invest in Etherium and Bitcoin. Avoid all shitcoins except maybe dogecoin for a quick flip.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 22, 2021)

My portfolio is 60% Ethereum, 30% a Crypto I really like that I think could have massive returns, and 10% "the pepe memes told me this one is cool"  

Do that and you should be fine. Until the meltdown starts. Then you will discover there is no God.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Aug 22, 2021)

Starscreams Cape said:


> Don't listen to this fag.
> 
> Invest in Etherium and Bitcoin. Avoid all shitcoins except maybe dogecoin for a quick flip.


Are you trolling or just this retarded?


----------



## Starscreams Cape (Aug 22, 2021)

DaddyDickDown said:


> Are you trolling or just this retarded?


I invested in in Eth at 1300 and am up well over $20k. The owner of this site is a huge believer in Crypto, as it allows him to help fund the site because traditional means are denied him. Hardly "drug money". 

Also, and it bears repeating, you're a fucking faggot.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Aug 22, 2021)

Starscreams Cape said:


> I invested in in Eth at 1300 and am up well over $20k. The owner of this site is a huge believer in Crypto, as it allows him to help fund the site because traditional means are denied him. Hardly "drug money".
> 
> Also, and it bears repeating, you're a fucking faggot.


Lol, what are you going to cash it out in? 
Do you even know how it works? Doubt it. 
Do you know how it caught popularity? again, I doubt it.
Are you aware that people can sieze your wallet at any time and you’d be left high and dry because lol exit scam. Keep your $20k in there (omg you even measured it in dollars as if you actually have the money)

I’ll keep laughing at you retarded fags thinking just because you right now can cash out at an amount means you actually can (lol, like your faggy wallet outages)
Keep being a try hard tool.


----------



## Starscreams Cape (Aug 22, 2021)

DaddyDickDown said:


> Lol, what are you going to cash it out in?
> Do you even know how it works? Doubt it.
> Do you know how it caught popularity? again, I doubt it.
> Are you aware that people can sieze your wallet at any time and you’d be left high and dry because lol exit scam. Keep your $20k in there (omg you even measured it in dollars as if you actually have the money)
> ...


Wow, these Post-merge accounts really are something. 

You do understand there are companies like Coinbase, right? In fact I think they became publicly listed this year. 

You seem to be getting all of your Crypto information from a combination of an ANTIFA manifesto scrawled by some pink haired lunatic and your 95 year old grandma.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Aug 22, 2021)

Starscreams Cape said:


> Wow, these Post-merge accounts really are something.
> 
> You do understand there are companies like Coinbase, right? In fact I think they became publicly listed this year.
> 
> You seem to be getting all of your Crypto information from a combination of an ANTIFA manifesto scrawled by some pink haired lunatic and your 95 year old grandma.


Fuckin my sides, coin base? Are you fuckin with me? They have wallet outages at peaks all the time. You know why they hold your money for nine days, think it through high-speed.

You’re a fuckin retard. Lol, read about how your money is insured


			https://help.coinbase.com/en/coinbase/other-topics/legal-policies/how-is-coinbase-insured
		

Omg, any kind of investment that has the hourly fluctuations of crypto is a terrible investment, that’s why asset management firms still own, what? Property.

Fkn lol man, you should read and understand what you’re investing in before you give more people your same retarded advice faggot


----------



## Starscreams Cape (Aug 22, 2021)

DaddyDickDown said:


> Fuckin my sides, coin base? Are you fuckin with me? They have wallet outages at peaks all the time. You know why they hold your money for nine days, think it through high-speed.
> 
> You’re a fuckin retard. Lol, read about how your money is insured
> 
> ...


LOL You went from "how can you even get your money?!" to "well, your money isn't insured!". 

 It's pretty clear the extent of your experience with places like Coinbase was the mad search you did from when I mentioned it to the first thing you found in their FAQ. 

Yes, investing in crypto is risky and volatile. So is investing in Bio and EV stocks. 

You're the kind of guy who thinks that because he's "safely invested in gold" that he can at any point request a chunk of it be dropped off at his door.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Aug 22, 2021)

Starscreams Cape said:


> LOL You went from "how can you even get your money?!" to "well, your money isn't insured!".
> 
> It's pretty clear the extent of your experience with places like Coinbase was the mad search you did from when I mentioned it to the first thing you found in their FAQ.
> 
> ...


You don’t have to keep reiterating how much of a retard you are. 

Lol, just looked them up? Before you faggy bitches poz’d the scene with Doge meme coins I didn’t have to deal with your fag processors. And again lol that you can’t understand the importance of FDIC insurance. Again, you just reiterated what a retard you are

I’m not going to engage in circular arguments with faggots who can’t understand simple shit and who don’t understand concurrent hashing mechanics. 

Also LOL $20k in crypto? High roller fkn lel


----------



## Starscreams Cape (Aug 22, 2021)

DaddyDickDown said:


> You don’t have to keep reiterating how much of a retard you are.
> 
> Lol, just looked them up? Before you faggy bitches poz’d the scene with Doge meme coins I didn’t have to deal with your fag processors. And again lol that you can’t understand the importance of FDIC insurance. Again, you just reiterated what a retard you are
> 
> ...


Ah, so it's personal. "You" have to deal with "fag" processors (whatever that means...don't bother elaborating, nobody cares). That explains the bizarre anger.

Personal problems are no reason to shun money making opportunities, kiddo.

FDIC insurance for a speculative risk. Oye. At the very least you're making a bang-up case for why nobody should listen to a word you say on this issue. Everyone who invests in it knows the associated risk it has. It's essentially currency speculation, something even that old bastard Keynes did (terribly).


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Aug 22, 2021)

I would say see how things are looking going into the 4th quarter, if it really seems like the shipping & supply chains are going to straighten themselves out like predicted, along with what appears to be a strong holiday season, we will no doubt see a hike in interest rates to prevent an overheating of the economy and tempering of inflation, so I would sell. If things still look fucked, hold. Or if things look extra fucked, buy.

Basically, one's position on crypto going into the 4th quarter 2021/1st quarter 2022 should be inverse to the predicted economic strength and the status of supply chains/logistics.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 23, 2021)

Crypto in general is rapidly becoming its own financial system independent of the major failure points of the existing system. As for cashing out using Coinbase, I've recently begun using their debit card that fulfills payments in US Dollar Coin. 

It works shockingly well.


----------



## Lodoss Warrior (Aug 23, 2021)

DaddyDickDown said:


> Lol, what are you going to cash it out in?
> Do you even know how it works? Doubt it.
> Do you know how it caught popularity? again, I doubt it.
> Are you aware that people can sieze your wallet at any time and you’d be left high and dry because lol exit scam. Keep your $20k in there (omg you even measured it in dollars as if you actually have the money)
> ...


Let me guess, you invested most of your assets in Shibacoin at its peak?


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Aug 23, 2021)

Lodoss Warrior said:


> Let me guess, you invested most of your assets in Shibacoin at its peak?


I bought Bitcoin at $4 a coin


----------



## cantankerous jackalope (Aug 23, 2021)

PotatoSalad4711 said:


> BTC, FET, XLM, POLY, ATOM (those are the ones I’m watching). Also, CLV, COMP, GRT, AMP as extras.



If you have anything less than five figs invested into crypto it's counterproductive to diverisfy into a dozen different coins. I told my friend this the other day - if you can't explain what the token does to a normie in your own words it may not be the best investment for you.

BTC is the safest bet and I wouldn't try and get super greedy. I would do like a 40/40/20 split between BTC/ETH/and then dedicate the remaining 20% to alt coins that you like and just hold. Stake the ETH on Coinbase to earn the passive 4.85% APY on it (this will also lock it until ETH 2.0 comes out, which will also prevent your lizard brain from trading it if you're like me).

In addition, I would get the Coinbase card and select the 4% cashback in GRT (The Graph) and just start using that instead of your regular debit card.

tl;dr I would just buy and hold, not aggressively swing trade


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 23, 2021)

cantankerous jackalope said:


> If you have anything less than five figs invested into crypto it's counterproductive to diverisfy into a dozen different coins. I told my friend this the other day - if you can't explain what the token does to a normie in your own words it may not be the best investment for you.
> 
> BTC is the safest bet and I wouldn't try and get super greedy. I would do like a 40/40/20 split between BTC/ETH/and then dedicate the remaining 20% to alt coins that you like and just hold. Stake the ETH on Coinbase to earn the passive 4.85% APY on it (this will also lock it until ETH 2.0 comes out, which will also prevent your lizard brain from trading it if you're like me).
> 
> ...


Staked Ethereum is the shit. You will thank yourself in 5 years for getting in on it now.


----------



## Lodoss Warrior (Aug 23, 2021)

DaddyDickDown said:


> I bought Bitcoin at $4 a coin


If you’re not bullshitting—and hey, it’s Kiwi Farms, so who knows?—my hat’s off to you. I really don’t see why you’re pessimistic on investing in it then, considering your returns are well over ten thousand percent.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 23, 2021)

Lodoss Warrior said:


> If you’re not bullshitting—and hey, it’s Kiwi Farms, so who knows?—my hat’s off to you. I really don’t see why you’re pessimistic on investing in it then, considering your returns are well over ten thousand percent.


Bitcoin has a governance problem and it's utility for doing anything other then be a store of value is negligible. I am certainly not buying any of it. It may still have a few more years of a good run, but then so did Xerox when it sold the Graphic User Interface to Apple.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Aug 23, 2021)

Lodoss Warrior said:


> If you’re not bullshitting—and hey, it’s Kiwi Farms, so who knows?—my hat’s off to you. I really don’t see why you’re pessimistic on investing in it then, considering your returns are well over ten thousand percent.


Because I got lucky. I would never tell anyone to invest in crypto. There was just as much a chance, probably more of one that I could have been one of the people buying into it to lose their whole investment.

I look at crypto like I look at scratch off’s, if you have some extra money and you feel lucky, play. But don’t think it’s a good investment.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 23, 2021)

DaddyDickDown said:


> Because I got lucky. I would never tell anyone to invest in crypto. There was just as much a chance, probably more of one that I could have been one of the people buying into it to lose their whole investment.
> 
> I look at crypto like I look at scratch off’s, if you have some extra money and you feel lucky, play. But don’t think it’s a good investment.


I am going to disagree for two reasons. Reason 1 is you are thinking just in terms of bitcoin and not what else is being deployed right now. Reason 2 is what is being deployed, unlike bitcoin actually has use beyond just being a store of value. This has been what sets Gold apart from other shiny rocks. It can be used for stuff so it's value can never be zero. 

That has been the fear of crypto. Whether or not it's ultimate value is zero, and for many projects it can't be. BAT exists to facilitate user engagement with Advertising. FIL exists to pay people for use of unused storage capacity on their hard drives. VET exists to pay people for providing computing power to track shipping. ETH exists to pay people for providing liquidity and transaction support for an entirely new kind of financial system. 

All of these projects exist to fill a need first and foremost and then pay out second. Not unlike any other service sector business. These cryptos, unlike bitcoin, don't exist to store value. they exist to do something. The value of that is secondary.


----------



## cantankerous jackalope (Aug 23, 2021)

DaddyDickDown said:


> Because I got lucky. I would never tell anyone to invest in crypto. There was just as much a chance, probably more of one that I could have been one of the people buying into it to lose their whole investment.
> 
> I look at crypto like I look at scratch off’s, if you have some extra money and you feel lucky, play. But don’t think it’s a good investment.




I wouldn't use your anecdotal example of getting exorbitantly lucky to speak with some kind of authority on what crypto is doing. Yes, there is obviously risk but to compare it to scratchoffs displays a fundamental lack of understanding of what is starting to happen. There is an absurd amount of capital flowing in from investment firms and plenty more on the sidelines looking for a safe entry point once regulations arrive. Stablecoin adoption has increased by a multitude of hundreds since 2018, with each of the main stablecoins having an eleven figure marketcap *each*. That's tens of billions of dollars. If you can't see the paradigm shift coming I got nothing for you.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Aug 24, 2021)

cantankerous jackalope said:


> I wouldn't use your anecdotal example of getting exorbitantly lucky to speak with some kind of authority on what crypto is doing. Yes, there is obviously risk but to compare it to scratchoffs displays a fundamental lack of understanding of what is starting to happen. There is an absurd amount of capital flowing in from investment firms and plenty more on the sidelines looking for a safe entry point once regulations arrive. Stablecoin adoption has increased by a multitude of hundreds since 2018, with each of the main stablecoins having an eleven figure marketcap *each*. That's tens of billions of dollars. If you can't see the paradigm shift coming I got nothing for you.


there’s more to it. I have to answer from my phone so I’m not going into the technical detail behind why I think like I do. I’m just going to agree to disagree with you


----------



## Bill Dauterive (Aug 24, 2021)

@DaddyDickDown 
Damn bro, sounds like crypto fucked your wife and stole all your dildos. You should probably calm down and touch some grass.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Aug 24, 2021)

Bill Dauterive said:


> @DaddyDickDown
> Damn bro, sounds like crypto fucked your wife and stole all your dildos. You should probably calm down and touch some grass.


Lol, a dude starts an argument with me calling me a faggot and I gotta calm down? Alright dude, that dude was also a retard. I didn’t start arguing with crypto fags, crypto fags got butthurt that I started talking, and crypto fags are hoes. And you never tell hoes the truth, why? Because they can’t handle it


----------



## Bill Dauterive (Aug 24, 2021)

DaddyDickDown said:


> Lol, a dude starts an argument with me calling me a faggot and I gotta calm down? Alright dude, that dude was also a retard. I didn’t start arguing with crypto fags, crypto fags got butthurt that I started talking, and crypto fags are hoes. And you never tell hoes the truth, why? Because they can’t handle it


Fucking lol


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Aug 24, 2021)

Bill Dauterive said:


> Fucking lol


See, you’re mad. That’s okay. I don’t expect crypto retards to understand why 3% hourly fluctuations in stochastic modeling is a bad thing because you won’t get it.
Jus make sure to get that cock holster you call a mouth ready to suck the cock of the next meme coin.


----------



## Bill Dauterive (Aug 24, 2021)

DaddyDickDown said:


> See, you’re mad. That’s okay. I don’t expect crypto retards to understand why 3% hourly fluctuations in stochastic modeling is a bad thing because you won’t get it.
> Jus make sure to get that cock holster you call a mouth ready to suck the cock of the next meme coin.


Go to bed newfag.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Aug 24, 2021)

Bill Dauterive said:


> Go to bed newfag.


Lol, see? You got nothing to say but retarded shit. I got no need to reply to this thread any more because you dumb cock jockeys don’t know your ass from your mouth when you see a shiny meme coin cock staring you in the face. You wish it could go in both hole like a double Dutch


----------



## An Avenging Bird (Aug 24, 2021)

One has to gauge not only what the crypto market is doing but also monitor the health status of the dollar, the dow jones industrial as well as dow jones transportation, the s & p, and then whether a potential black swan a la march 2020 may be on the horizon with mandatory vaccine passports in every country on the cusp.
Plus consider how the housing market in the US relatively soon may dump as the eviction moratorium was not extended for mortgage holders.
And yes, the US economy plays a huge role in the crypto market.

So my advice would be to check out the fear and greed index being currently at extreme greed, decide for yourself based on historical chart patterns whether we have topped and are in a bull trap, and sell if you are leery right now.


----------



## Bill Dauterive (Aug 24, 2021)

DaddyDickDown said:


> Lol, see? You got nothing to say but retarded shit. I got no need to reply to this thread any more because you dumb cock jockeys don’t know your ass from your mouth when you see a shiny meme coin cock staring you in the face. You wish it could go in both hole like a double Dutch


You aren't worth even half an effort post.


----------



## Stan (Aug 24, 2021)

The only way to make money off crypto is to buy some early, forget you had it, and then dust it off the shelf years later when it hits some incredible high and you remember that you own it.
HODL


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Aug 24, 2021)

Angry Shoes said:


> Always wait. Unless you absolutely have to sell to avoid being on the street sucking dicks. Then maybe consider selling.


This. And if you're a Bong, get some premium bonds on top of that. 

I cashed out a paltry portion of my BTC a few months back (1,100 GBP or so,) and bought some new gym shit. I'd profited almost a hundredfold from my initial investment, so it was nothing. Still plenty lift in the tank.


----------



## DerKryptid (Aug 25, 2021)

Buy high sell low bro

Haha sell me all your BTC too I promise it's a sigma male shortcut


----------



## TheBlueRogue (Aug 25, 2021)

Looks like the crypto provision that will classify node operators and software developers as brokers.  I won't go into details what that means, just that it's most likely to cause a huge correction.  

We're probably looking at a retest of the 28-30k point for BTC.  It should be a great time to slowly start to dollar cost average in.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Aug 25, 2021)

Your a fool if you think for one second that the gubinate will allow a counter currency to develope. 

You made some gains off the retards who think they're smarter them the people in power so take your profits and get out. 

By the end of next year crypto will be nothing more then a wasteland after all the new regulations are on place.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Aug 27, 2021)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> Your a fool if you think for one second that the gubinate will allow a counter currency to develope.


Can you really not imagine why the government might like a completely public, trackable, non-anonymous currency like Bitcoin?

Governments love crypto.
Governments _love_ crypto.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Sep 2, 2021)

Kosher Dill said:


> Can you really not imagine why the government might like a completely public, trackable, non-anonymous currency like Bitcoin?
> 
> Governments love crypto.
> Governments _love_ crypto.


They only love it if they directly own and control it. Why do you think they're currently trying to tax/regulate it to death?


----------



## Kosher Dill (Sep 2, 2021)

Return of the Freaker said:


> They only love it if they directly own and control it.


Anything that gets people to broadcast who they are and what they're doing, they love. Same with social media. Government doesn't own Facebook outright, but they don't need to.

The only problem government has with crypto is making sure people don't use it to give money to Hamas. Hence the regulations.


----------



## PotatoSalad4711 (Sep 3, 2021)

Didn’t mean to start a bunch of arguments, but okay, lol. 

I’ve traded a bunch of my coins now. Hanging on to BTC, ETH and ATOM. I’m very happy with POLY right now (purchased at .30, currently at .60. EDIT, holy shit .75 now)


----------



## Merchmongler (Nov 29, 2021)

Once a month take $100 and throw it into crypto, be fine with it, and for god's sake, live your fucking life. I wish I would've done that. By reducing the amount of money you put in, you reduce at the same time the damage you would cause to yourself (and probably others) by greed, stupidity and bad luck.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Dec 2, 2021)

Why hold cryptocurrency when you can lie about buying in early and get extremely mad about it for no conceivable reason? @DaddyDickDown has the right idea.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Dec 2, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> Why hold cryptocurrency when you can lie about buying in early and get extremely mad about it for no conceivable reason? @DaddyDickDown has the right idea.


Lol I like all these butt mad crypto fags that always @ me because they’re too retarded to understand what’s going on.

Never change bud


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 2, 2021)

Take out a bunch of loans and put them all into $GAYNIG






Trust me bro, this one is gonna MOON!!! In the future, all transactions across the world will be in $GAYNIG!


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Dec 2, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> Take out a bunch of loans and put them all into $GAYNIG
> 
> View attachment 2769279
> 
> Trust me bro, this one is gonna MOON!!! In the future, all transactions across the world will be in $GAYNIG!


Fkn lol, sink all your money into it bro! You know what you’re doing. Report back so I can laugh


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 2, 2021)

DaddyDickDown said:


> Fkn lol, sink all your money into it bro! You know what you’re doing. Report back so I can laugh


If you couldn't tell that this was a shitpost, then I don't know what's wrong with you.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Dec 2, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> If you couldn't tell that this was a shitpost, then I don't know what's wrong with you.


lol this nigger thinks sarcasm come through text Fkn lol


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 2, 2021)

DaddyDickDown said:


> lol this nigger thinks sarcasm come through text Fkn lol


You got me, no way to know that telling someone to take out a bunch of loans and buy up a literal shitpost coin called "$GAYNIG" was serious or not.
So ambiguous...


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Dec 2, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> You got me, no way to know that telling someone to take out a bunch of loans and buy up a literal shitpost coin called "$GAYNIG" was serious or not.
> So ambiguous...


Lol you’re the one larping as a retard and butthurt you did too well.


----------

